# Greetings from D & D and thank you for allowing me to join this forum so I will be able to keep my wife safe and protected.



## lovedebbiesboobies (Oct 13, 2020)

Brand new to this site. I have never ever posted anything on any forum so I am new and new to social media. I am feeling confident my questions will be accurately answered.
I am a 53 year old man married to a 69 year old women. We have been happily married for over 23 years. We are both college educated, live together in a cozy ranch style house, and we do everything together. Our age difference has never been an issue. My wife is beautiful, so good looking, everyone loves her, and she has one heck of a sense of humor. I believe her background as a Marketing Director paired with years of weekly travel and the kind of attention she attracts from guys and gals is the catalyst which has resulted in a very strong, brave, tough, confident, and accommodating personality. 
We are a white collar typical couple with a curiosity regarding fantasy intimate scenarios which we mainly talk about however we have engaged in "making our fantasy a realty" several times but not over the last 10 years. We are both straight and enjoy music, day trips, Siberian Husky's, and spending time together
For the most part our relationship is good however there is one issue which I really need some good advice to be empowered, informed, and prepared to prevent a mutual desire and on/off dialogue regarding making a fantasy sex scenario a reality from ruining our otherwise loving marriage. Again my wife and I are pretty much straight down the road however we did some exciting, satisfying, and straight out of a x-rated movie several times years ago. 
Okay, now that I hinted at why I am here and introduced myself I will post this and head over to post our specific concern to avoid future regret, disappointment, and the disintegration of our marriage.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi and welcome.  so ... are Debbie’s boobies that you love so much attached to your wife’s body or is Debbie someone else? (Enquiring minds)


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

lovedebbiesboobies said:


> I really need some good advice to be empowered, informed, and prepared to prevent a mutual desire and on/off dialogue regarding making a fantasy sex scenario a reality from ruining our otherwise loving marriage.


If this is about inviting other partners into the marriage, just don't. It's not worth it and some things are better left a fantasy.


----------

